# automatic reversing unit, HELP



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a LGB automatic reversing unit (without momentum start) that needs help.
The wire on one of the track pieces broke that connect the diode to the track.

Can I replace this diode and if yes, what with?

Is there a place on the web I can obtain the instructions for this?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's just a broken wire, just resolder the wire. If you need to replace the diode, any 4000 series rectifier (4001 - 4005, 1 amp) should work for small engines. But if you intend to run BIG engines, you can use any 3 amp rectifier diode.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bahn1225 on 01 Dec 2011 11:48 AM 
I have a LGB automatic reversing unit (without momentum start) that needs help.
The wire on one of the track pieces broke that connect the diode to the track.

Can I replace this diode and if yes, what with?

Is there a place on the web I can obtain the instructions for this?


There are notes on my web page that describe how to wire diodes. Note that the direction that the diode's band faces does matter. See:

Diodes for Auto-Reverse 

Pleaes let me know if you have any questions.

dave


----------



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.
I picked up a couple of new diodes and replaced each end. 

Now the trolley doesn’t stop at diodes, but keeps on going, hitting the bumper.
It appears that both ends are receiving power at the same time (both bumpers lit)
and then the power is completely off (neither bumper lit) 

Any suggestions?


----------



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

I figured it out.
I didn't have the bands on both diodes on the right per your instructions.
Thanks again.


----------

